# Cable Setup for Sanyo



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

What ports does your ROKU employ? HDMI, RCA, etc.


----------



## tacticaltal (6 mo ago)

chandler48 said:


> What ports does your ROKU employ? HDMI, RCA, etc.


HDMI and Ethernet.

ROKU HDMI is on the HDMI2 port on the TV.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

The tuner in this HDTV can receive:
• Digital and Analog off air signals from an antenna
• Analog or ClearQAM cable channels from a direct
Cable TV connection

why are you not using the antenna connection and then choosing in the setup OTA or Cable.


----------



## tacticaltal (6 mo ago)

SW Dweller said:


> The tuner in this HDTV can receive:
> • Digital and Analog off air signals from an antenna
> • Analog or ClearQAM cable channels from a direct
> Cable TV connection
> ...


I am using the antenna port on the TV. The cable goes to the antenna port.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The INPUT selection to watch the antenna should be labeled TV or Antenna not HDMI.


----------



## tacticaltal (6 mo ago)

joed said:


> The INPUT selection to watch the antenna should be labeled TV or Antenna not HDMI.


When I press the input button on the remote, the only options are: Video1, 2, 3, HDMI1, 2, 3.

I see nothing labeled TV or Antenna.

Still needing help.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

If there is an input for cable or an antenna, there has to be some way to select it.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Are you trying to select it on ROKU or on your TV?


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Look closely around the coax jack on the TV and see if it's labeled as "Video 1", "Video 2", or "Video 3", or you could just try switching to those inputs and see if you get a signal on any of your local channels.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Have you tried pressing the menu button selecting "Channel Setting", and searching for channels?

Sanyo DP42740 Manual


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Not sure if this will make a difference but go into the setup and make sure you have selected "HOME" mode not store mode.

What happens if type in a channel number using the number pad?


----------

